# best car model to buy



## Man4you (Jul 7, 2014)

Wat is the best resale car model i can buy in AbuDahbi


----------



## xalali (Jul 7, 2014)

A car with very good air-condition


----------



## Man4you (Jul 7, 2014)

Haaa h ... then which brand


----------



## mgb (Sep 6, 2008)

Man4you said:


> Haaa h ... then which brand


Nissan or Toyota!


----------

